# Directv to Comcast and Tivo / Tivo Newbie here



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

After 5 years with DTV (HDDVRS, no HR34/44) and 4 years with Dish, we're going back to cable. I'm scared, but I'm hoping Tivo makes the transition a good one.

On a budget. Took advantage of the $0 down, $20 a month Tivo basic. Two of them to be exact. Since the second one is going to be adding $30 on top of the bill ($20 + $10 additional outlet fee), I might just hook one up and send the second back.

Thought about getting the Plus for the 2 extra tuners and 1TB, but it is 2" too wide to fit the entertainment center. 

HDD will be upgraded after I order a WD20EURX (BB only has the EZRX in stock).

Long story short, how do I mirror the signal to the bedroom tv? using the basic? I see the breakout cables, but can I use the components for an HD mirror with the basic roamio? If so, how do I get audio?

Can I even use component for the basic or does it have to be composite? I'd prefer an HD mirror, but can live with SD until we get the mini in a few months. 

If I could get the Plus, I'd run the 5 cable combo, but the plus won't fit.

I'm very excited. Have had DVRs for over 10 years, but this is our first Tivo. Should be here this evening. I can't wait.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why not use a mini instead of a second tivo? Save Comcast fees, lower cost over time for service?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

You'll enjoy the Mini once you get it.

In the meantime the Roamio only works with HDMI and composite. Component isn't an option. The outputs are simultaneous. You could try an hdmi splitter, but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## soccergrunt (Jan 30, 2005)

If you are satisfied with SD until you get a Mini, I would just run a composite cable since it is temporary. 

I don't use a Mini, but I mirror my premiere Tivo to my bedroom. We rarely watch both TVs at the same time so we only need to have it mirror and it was before the Mini was available. 

I did this using a Monoprice 4x2 matrix HDMI switch. I have the Tivo and a Roku set up in living room connected as inputs to the HDMI switch. I ran HDMI to the living room TV on output A and HDMI to the bedroom (about 75 feet) on output B. I can use the Tivo or Roku on either TV. They only Mirror so each device will show the same program. We can use the Tivo and Roku independently so one TV can watch TV through Tivo and the other stream through Roku. I control them with an IR remote extender, so each box sits in a cabinet by the living room TV. The switch is also remote enabled.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> You'll enjoy the Mini once you get it.
> 
> In the meantime the Roamio only works with HDMI and composite. Component isn't an option. The outputs are simultaneous. You could try an hdmi splitter, but I haven't tried it myself.


In my setup where I fed my Tivo Premiere to my whole house (2 Tuner, not Mini compatible), I had the composite output go into an RF Modulator, and then fed that via Coax to my other TVs. The picture was TERRIBLE, and we had to watch the same channel on TVs. The Mini setup is SO much better and well worth the cost...

OP, why do you feel you need the second Roamio, instead of a mini at that TV set? Not looking to flame you, but curious about the reasoning? I decided to go with the Plus for the extra HD space, and the built in Moca networking and strem device...


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> Why not use a mini instead of a second tivo? Save Comcast fees, lower cost over time for service?


A mini will be in the future. We just don't have an extra $150 to spend outright yet. With the base Roamio only having a 500gb drive, we have to drop ~100 on a bigger drive right away.

Speaking of which, there are no drives in my are that I can get my hands on. I'd have to install and activate the Tivo/CC tonight (satellite signal is out). Then install a new drive later next week when it came in. WDs site says Walmart has the WD10EURx in stock, but Walmarts site says no, so I won't know until I get there.

What is the Seagate model equivalent to the WD AV 1 or 2 TB?



h2oskierc said:


> OP, why do you feel you need the second Roamio, instead of a mini at that TV set?Not looking to flame you, but curious about the reasoning? I decided to go with the Plus for the extra HD space, and the built in Moca networking and strem device...


Lol, 8 tuners sounded awesome. I realized the Plus would be a better option, but it's about two inches too wide to fit into the tv stand. It's kind of a tight space so I can't really put it anywhere else. The Samsung tv sits too low to put it on top with that.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Fair enough. I understand 8 Tuners... So far, 6 has been good. But I came from two tuners, so I tripled! Added two Minis, and I'm happy!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Or the WDEURX from Amazon.com and get it in a few days, depending on your needs?


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, the Roamios didn't make it. UPS had a weather delay so delivery was pushed back until Monday.

This delay has given me time to realize a near record level of intellectual deficiency on my part.

The Plus that I thought was too big to fit the entertainment center? It's not too wide. Just the actual cardboard box is too wide. I was looking at the shipping carton dimensions. Since the Plus is 16.5" instead of the 19.75" I thought, the Plus is back into the equation.

So I have 2 base Roamios due to be delivered on Monday. One will be returned.

My option is to keep one base Roamio. Add a ~$100 hardrive. 4 tuners, 1.5 TB, SD mirror to bedroom 1 through composite. Deca (same as Moca?) already ran in their from the DirecTV system for future addition of the Mini. 

Second option. Return both base Roamios and get the Plus for ~$100. 6 tuners. 1 TB, HD mirror to bedroom 1 through component. Allows for a future Mini(s) to be placed into bedrooms 1 & 2. (Bedroom 2 has no Deca/Moca set up.)

The two extra tuners, HD mirror, and the ability to expand a little easier, makes up for the loss of 500gb (base plus 1TB WD Dvr Expander = 1.5TB).


Sorry for the thinking out loud post. Still flip flopping on the decision so I'll take any and all input please!

The Questions:

Has anybody ever dealt with the 30 day return? Is there an RMA in the box or do they ship a separate one out? 

Will the remote work in another room about 30 feet away with a wall and an open doorway between the remote and Tivo? 

In the future, with each Mini added, they take up 1 tuner, but if inactive for 4 hours they release? Example, if two Minis are being used at one time, the Plus can still record with 4 tuners?

Has anyone found the fail rates to increase with the Plus/Pro over the base due to the extras tuners? Too soon to say?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

A couple of random thoughts, on things you didn't really ask about  :

-- If you're likely going to be streaming using the box or using a Mini with it, you may want to go the Plus route now, as you'll have its built-in Moca and streaming capabilities (which you would need to pay for, to add to the Roamio standard version).

-- For extra bang for your buck, why not go a *3*TB upgrade, the WD30EURX? Only around $15 more (shipped) than your stated $100, from Amazon.com. http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digit...=UTF8&qid=1426342081&sr=8-1&keywords=wd30eurx

And by the way, don't kick yourself about the measurements--I constantly am confused by the product dimensions that Amazon.com provides, as it never is clear to me if that is the product or the product packaging (I guess it's the latter, when Amazon is providing it and the info. is not in the separate manufacturer's product info. section?).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

One additional thing: from what I've read here, I don't know that the Roamio standard's 4-tuner tech. can be compared to the Plus/Pro's 6-tuner tech., at least in certain regards, as the tech. is different at least in part, the 4-tuner version capturing over-the-air signal (and that is why, I read here, it's a 4-tuner as versus 6-tuner device: that's what currently has been developed (or is readily available)). But perhaps others will know better.


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

Good points and random thoughts are my favorite kind.

When I was planning for the base Roamio, I was looking at the WDx0EURX to replace. I then changed my mind to the 1TB WD Dvr Expander out of concern for the Continual Care Warranty. 

Since I've decided to go with the Plus, I'll have to delay the hdd upgrade. I've only got around $100 extra to play with and the Plus upgrade will take that. I'll add on later, but 1TB should be fine for a while. We've got 820gb with the DirecTv system now, so it's still a step up.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

Vadi said:


> Since I've decided to go with the Plus, I'll have to delay the hdd upgrade. I've only got around $100 extra to play with and the Plus upgrade will take that. I'll add on later, but 1TB should be fine for a while. We've got 820gb with the DirecTv system now, so it's still a step up.


I recommend using Spherular's coupon to get the pro instead of the plus because it's only 100 dollars more and you get the 3TB. Cheaper than buying one and putting it in.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

gespears said:


> I recommend using Spherular's coupon to get the pro instead of the plus because it's only 100 dollars more and you get the 3TB. Cheaper than buying one and putting it in.


He's doing the $0 down, $19.99/month offer from TiVo. He doesn't have the available cash to spend even what spherular is offering apparently.

OP, you mentioned the EZRX WD drive. I wanted to say that I have used at least 3 of those since my very first Roamio pro back in Sep 2013 and have had no issues whatsoever using them. I have even swapped them in and out of numerous roamios since then (base, plus and OTA)


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> He's doing the $0 down, $19.99/month offer from TiVo. He doesn't have the available cash to spend even what spherular is offering apparently.


Sorry, missed that little detail.


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes. The spherular deal doesn't appeal to me right now. I figure 4K will come eventually. If it comes next year, I'll pay the ETF of the $0 down deal and upgrade. If it takes two years, I'll own the roamio/s to sell to help offset the upgrade price. 

Also, if the Comcast HD PQ is as bad as I remember it being 5 years ago in my area, I'm cancelling and will have to sink a few hundred into a creative Directv solution. If I had $500+ to spend this week, I would be doing that tomorrow.

For now, I need minimum 4 tuners with a minimum 1TB of space for two HDTVs in separate rooms.

I think I'll just bite the bullet and sign the Comcast contract. For 2 base Roamios, HD Preferred Triple Play, taxes, fees, misc. items, it will be $206/month.

$206/ month, 8 tuners, 1TB (upgrade later) + phone and internet.

Replacing

$217/ month, 4 tuners, 820gb, + phone and internet.

Plus later on I can buy a modem, and pay the two Roamios yearly, to knock $50 off the bill. 

Now I just have to find an actual answer to what Comcasts ETF fee is before I sign. Oh boy.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Isn't the Base Roamio 500GB? Two of them gives you your 1 TB!


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

h2oskierc said:


> Isn't the Base Roamio 500GB? Two of them gives you your 1 TB!


Yes! Plus 8 tuners should be more than enough for future upgrades. I'll add a bigger AV drive to them in a few months. They should be here sometime today. UPS has them out for delivery, and I have 2 cablecards ready to go.

The local office told me the COE credit is only for modems. I let it go until we see the first month bill. Then I'm going for my $4.98 credit. Wish me luck!


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Vadi said:


> ...The local office told me the COE credit is only for modems. I let it go until we see the first month bill. Then I'm going for my $4.98 credit. Wish me luck!


If the programming fee includes your first cable box, then they are required (by federal regulations) to give you a credit if you don't take the box. AFAIK, Comcast includes the first box with all packages (at least they did when I was working in their data center in Denver).


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

Diana Collins said:


> If the programming fee includes your first cable box, then they are required (by federal regulations) to give you a credit if you don't take the box. AFAIK, Comcast includes the first box with all packages (at least they did when I was working in their data center in Denver).


_We_ know that. She seemed confused at the office though. Once I get it set up and make sure we're keeping it, then I'll call in or try the email. It'll come eventually, lol.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

As much as I love TiVo and hate X1, you should get the X1 that's bundled into the Triple Play deal from Comcast, and get TiVo later when you can actually afford it in full, including Lifetime service. On regular Comcast plans, TiVo ends up being cheaper, especially with Lifetime, but on the X1 Triple Play deals, it ends up costing more, since the cost of X1 is baked into the contract. Although if you can't afford to drop a grand on TiVo stuff, you probably can't afford cable either...


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Also, DECA is not compatible with cable. They use the same frequencies. MoCa uses frequencies that don't interfere with cable.


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

Bigg said:


> As much as I love TiVo and hate X1, you should get the X1 that's bundled into the Triple Play deal from Comcast, and get TiVo later when you can actually afford it in full, including Lifetime service. On regular Comcast plans, TiVo ends up being cheaper, especially with Lifetime, but on the X1 Triple Play deals, it ends up costing more, since the cost of X1 is baked into the contract. Although if you can't afford to drop a grand on TiVo stuff, you probably can't afford cable either...


Seems a little aggressive, but if you can tell me the Roamios will support 4K when it happens, I might drop a larger amount.

For now, I'll stick with what I'm going with. Unless the PQ is subpar. Then I'll be having a tree or two cut down and sticking with DTV. Which I've afforded for quite a few years. We bought a TV during Super Bowl weekend. My wife won't let me drop another grand outright for something that may not be future proof.

If Deca won't work, I'll just have to pick up some cans for an ethernet cable to run across the shack.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> Also, DECA is not compatible with cable. They use the same frequencies. MoCa uses frequencies that don't interfere with cable.


Are we going to start this again? While the specs you mention are true, It CAN work. You just need to separate the two systems and send raw cable straight to the Roamio and your modem, then split the coax system and send the DECA signals on the coax jacks throughout your home. You just may need some DECA power supplies, depending on which you have, since you won't have any DirecTV receivers there to power them.



Vadi said:


> .........................If Deca won't work, I'll just have to pick up some cans for an ethernet cable to run across the shack.


See my answer to Bigg above. Many people have done this, including myself and I have never had one issue. (knock on wood!)


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Is Vadi trying to use Deca and MoCA? My assumption was no, isn't Deca a DirecTV thing?

I assumed the point was that the cabling is all there...


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

h2oskierc said:


> Is Vadi trying to use Deca and MoCA? My assumption was no, isn't Deca a DirecTV thing?
> 
> I assumed the point was that the cabling is all there...


Yes, and Bigg and HV are discussing the pros and cons. DECA is just a flavor of MOCA. Where "regular" MOCA uses frequencies *above* those used by cable, DECA uses frequencies *below* those used by satellite, which puts DECA right in the middle of the lower part of the cable signal. This is the problem Bigg refers to.

HV points out that, if you already have coax everywhere, and a bunch of DECA adapters laying around, you take the incoming cable feed, split it in two, sending one feed to your cable modem (for data) and one to the Roamio (for TV only). Then use the DECA modules to attach the ethernet ports on the TiVo equipment to the coax. Of course, this makes sense only if you have TiVo DVRs without MOCA built-in.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Diana Collins said:


> Yes, and Bigg and HV are discussing the pros and cons. DECA is just a flavor of MOCA. Where "regular" MOCA uses frequencies above those used by cable, DECA uses frequencies below those used by satellite, which puts DECA right in the middle of the lower part of the cable signal. This is the problem Bigg refers to. HV points out that, if you already have coax everywhere, and a bunch of DECA adapters laying around, you take the incoming cable feed, split it in two, sending one feed to your cable modem (for data) and one to the Roamio (for TV only). Then use the DECA modules to attach the ethernet ports on the TiVo equipment to the coax. *Of course, this makes sense only if you have TiVo DVRs without MOCA built-in.*


Thanks Diana, but in my case I have a Roamio+ which has moca but I still choose to use deca because I want and need Ethernet connections at each wall jack location. I send the deca Ethernet to a switch first and then to my minis and the other devices. If I wanted to do this with moca then I would've needed to buy some stand alone moca adapters. I already had tons of deca units installed so why no utilize what's already there, and my system was already split for DirectTV for TV and an Oceanic TW modem for my internet.


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

Great info guys.

I have one Tivo base set up in the LR now (hardwired to the router). I have a second that will be set up in BR1.

From LR to BR1, I have a Deca system already ran from the DTV set up.

The BR1 TV is just a cheap 32" 720p so while I would like it to display the best picture, a small quality drop isn't going to bother us too much.

I just want the Tivos to be able to see each other and share recordings/space/tuners (even if I have to split the recordings between the two).

Is the easiest option just to use the already in place Deca? Wire them with Cat5/6? Could they "see" each other through Wifi or just "transfer" shows between the two?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Vadi said:


> Great info guys. I have one Tivo base set up in the LR now (hardwired to the router). I have a second that will be set up in BR1. From LR to BR1, I have a Deca system already ran from the DTV set up. The BR1 TV is just a cheap 32" 720p so while I would like it to display the best picture, a small quality drop isn't going to bother us too much. I just want the Tivos to be able to see each other and share recordings/space/tuners (even if I have to split the recordings between the two). Is the easiest option just to use the already in place Deca? Wire them with Cat5/6? Could they "see" each other through Wifi or just "transfer" shows between the two?


If deca is already there, use it! Unless of course you have any cable signals already running on the coax between the two? It doesn't sound like you do because you had directv. Maybe make sure you don't have your SWiM or dish still hooked into the system too, but based on their frequencies I don't think that'll be an issue either, since deca is designed to work with it.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Thanks Diana, but in my case I have a Roamio+ which has moca but I still choose to use deca because I want and need Ethernet connections at each wall jack location. I send the deca Ethernet to a switch first and then to my minis and the other devices. If I wanted to do this with moca then I would've needed to buy some stand alone moca adapters. I already had tons of deca units installed so why no utilize what's already there, and my system was already split for DirectTV for TV and an Oceanic TW modem for my internet.


Good point...I was thinking solely in terms of TV distribution. If you need general LAN service in rooms without ethernet but with coax, and you have a bunch of DECAs, it is a good solution.

BTW, Actiontec makes a combination MOCA adapter and 4 port switch that does both DECA and regular MOCA (just flip a switch on the side). I use one to provide internet to a Roku and BD Player, and it works great on both DECA and MOCA.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Vadi said:


> Seems a little aggressive, but if you can tell me the Roamios will support 4K when it happens, I might drop a larger amount.


They were never made to support 4K, and never will.



> For now, I'll stick with what I'm going with. Unless the PQ is subpar. Then I'll be having a tree or two cut down and sticking with DTV. Which I've afforded for quite a few years. We bought a TV during Super Bowl weekend. My wife won't let me drop another grand outright for something that may not be future proof.


What does PQ have to do with anything? I was talking about X1 vs. TiVo, both of which use Comcast. Lifetime is cheaper than paying monthly. Paying monthly service for TiVos is for suckers who can't do math.



HarperVision said:


> Are we going to start this again? While the specs you mention are true, It CAN work. You just need to separate the two systems and send raw cable straight to the Roamio and your modem, then split the coax system and send the DECA signals on the coax jacks throughout your home. You just may need some DECA power supplies, depending on which you have, since you won't have any DirecTV receivers there to power them.


OMFG, you're going to misconstrue what I said AGAIN? It was obvious that what I said implied on the same cabling system, and well, DUH, _DECA will work totally independently of any other system if it has it's own set of cables_. That has jack **** to do with cable TV or TiVo and everything to do with making a network.

Since the vast majority of people don't have multiple coax lines available to make two separate networks, an isolated DECA system makes no sense in most cases.


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

Bigg said:


> They were never made to support 4K, and never will.


I know. That's why I'm not buying them with lifetime like you suggested.



Bigg said:


> What does PQ have to do with anything? I was talking about X1 vs. TiVo, both of which use Comcast. Lifetime is cheaper than paying monthly. Paying monthly service for TiVos is for suckers who can't do math.


I was saying I'll stick with my choice of monthly/yearly unless I decide to go back to DTV if the Comcast PQ is not acceptable.

If I planned on keeping them for life (which I don't since I'll upgrade if/when 4k comes), and the Continual Care warranty didn't appeal to me (it does), then I'd probably go lifetime. In my 2 yr. plan, it works for me.

Thanks for the.....advice though.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Bigg said:


> Lifetime is cheaper than paying monthly. Paying monthly service for TiVos is for suckers who can't do math.


How about folks like me who hate comcast DVRs and want to own their equipment, but don't have $1000 plus to shell out? I'll take the better experience of A TiVo box plus the monthly comcast savings, while still paying the monthly fee to TiVo if that is what it takes.

And I can do math just fine, thank you very much...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Diana Collins said:


> ......... BTW, Actiontec makes a combination MOCA adapter and 4 port switch that does both DECA and regular MOCA (just flip a switch on the side). I use one to provide internet to a Roku and BD Player, and it works great on both DECA and MOCA.


Wow that's cool. What's the model #?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> ......... OMFG, you're going to misconstrue what I said AGAIN? It was obvious that what I said implied on the same cabling system, and well, DUH, DECA will work totally independently of any other system if it has it's own set of cables. That has jack **** to do with cable TV or TiVo and everything to do with making a network. Since the vast majority of people don't have multiple coax lines available to make two separate networks, an isolated DECA system makes no sense in most cases.


I didn't misconstrue anything at all, which is why I said "your specs are true". I just added to it

It DOES have jack sh*t to do with HIS setup because he mentioned he has deca already installed, which implies his home system is already isolated for his directv signals. So all he would have to do is have his ISP run his cable tv/internet line to his TiVo and modem and then tap into his EXISTING deca setup leftover from DirecTV.

I agree, we don't have multiple coax lines, but that's not what you have to do. You just have to break the system at your home's panel and send cable signals to the room(s) with your modem and TiVo and then the deca RF output tapped into the rest of the house. Sounds like one coax system to me anyway! 

Get over yourself man.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Wow that's cool. What's the model #?


ECB3500 - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CZ6WC3A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Vadi said:


> I know. That's why I'm not buying them with lifetime like you suggested.


If you're going to replace all your TVs with 4K TVs in the next couple of years, then selling a TiVo and taking a loss on it shouldn't be a big deal.



> I was saying I'll stick with my choice of monthly/yearly unless I decide to go back to DTV if the Comcast PQ is not acceptable.


Yeah, Comcast PQ isn't as good as DirecTV. Not even close.



> If I planned on keeping them for life (which I don't since I'll upgrade if/when 4k comes), and the Continual Care warranty didn't appeal to me (it does), then I'd probably go lifetime. In my 2 yr. plan, it works for me.


If you wanted to sell them after 2 years, then Lifetime would still be the better option, as non-lifetime boxes are almost worthless, while Lifetime boxes are worth quite a bit. No matter what you do, Lifetime wins.



h2oskierc said:


> How about folks like me who hate comcast DVRs and want to own their equipment, but don't have $1000 plus to shell out? I'll take the better experience of A TiVo box plus the monthly comcast savings, while still paying the monthly fee to TiVo if that is what it takes.
> 
> And I can do math just fine, thank you very much...


People who are that short on money shouldn't have cable TV in the first place.



HarperVision said:


> I didn't misconstrue anything at all, which is why I said "your specs are true". I just added to it
> 
> It DOES have jack sh*t to do with HIS setup because he mentioned he has deca already installed, which implies his home system is already isolated for his directv signals. So all he would have to do is have his ISP run his cable tv/internet line to his TiVo and modem and then tap into his EXISTING deca setup leftover from DirecTV.


No. In most cases, people don't have ANOTHER set of lines for cable, only the set for DirecTV, so using an isolated DECA network that really actually does have jack **** to do with cable at that point doesn't help them.



> I agree, we don't have multiple coax lines, but that's not what you have to do. You just have to break the system at your home's panel and send cable signals to the room(s) with your modem and TiVo and then the deca RF output tapped into the rest of the house. Sounds like one coax system to me anyway!
> 
> Get over yourself man.


But then the internet and TiVo aren't connected to the DECA network. There has to be either a place with both somewhere, or some Ethernet. Sure, you could cross-bridge them at the wiring panel, but then you need a pair of MoCA adapters and at that point, are you just trying to find the most out of the way, kludgy way to do something for the sake of doing it, instead of running a single, unified MoCA network?


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

Bigg said:


> If you're going to replace all your TVs with 4K TVs in the next couple of years, then selling a TiVo and taking a loss on it shouldn't be a big deal.


TV is already in place.



Bigg said:


> Yeah, Comcast PQ isn't as good as DirecTV. Not even close.


I'm seeing some degradation, but the DTV signals were getting low so I wasn't getting the full potential for the last year or two anyway. I'll put it through the paces this weekend though.



Bigg said:


> People who are that short on money shouldn't have cable TV in the first place.


You seem overly concerned with other peoples finances. For me, I like to bargain hunt. If I can save a few bucks, I do. It's fun. Telling people what they can afford, or not afford, doesn't really help anybody. You seem to have fun with it though so at least somebody gets something out of it.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Eh, Bigg is a Bigg *****. Not worth the effort.

I'll pay monthly for three years and then get the $100 lifetime if they offer it. Otherwise, I've gotten my 12 per month out of tivo, and kept them in business for the Bigg ******s of the world...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> ........No. In most cases, people don't have ANOTHER set of lines for cable, only the set for DirecTV, so using an isolated DECA network that really actually does have jack **** to do with cable at that point doesn't help them. But then the internet and TiVo aren't connected to the DECA network. There has to be either a place with both somewhere, or some Ethernet. Sure, you could cross-bridge them at the wiring panel, but then you need a pair of MoCA adapters and at that point, are you just trying to find the most out of the way, kludgy way to do something for the sake of doing it, instead of running a single, unified MoCA network?


Do you actually spend the time to read what I'm writing or are you just being an azz for the hell of it? It's super easy to do what I'm talking about. If it's above your knowledge level then I apologize for confusing you and will just agree, in your case you should just use moca......sheesh.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Vadi said:


> TV is already in place.


Then you'll be using HD for a while.



> I'm seeing some degradation, but the DTV signals were getting low so I wasn't getting the full potential for the last year or two anyway. I'll put it through the paces this weekend though.


Newsflash. DirecTV uses digital. You either get the signal, or you don't. There is basically no inbetween.



> You seem overly concerned with other peoples finances. For me, I like to bargain hunt. If I can save a few bucks, I do. It's fun. Telling people what they can afford, or not afford, doesn't really help anybody. You seem to have fun with it though so at least somebody gets something out of it.


It's just amazing to see financially irresponsible people buying **** they can't afford. The same is true of cell phones. If you can't walk in and plop down $650 on a new phone right then and there, you clearly can't afford it, and should buy something you can afford. That's part of the problem with America and how we got into the mess in 2008. Everyone wanted more than they could actually afford. It centered around the housing market, with subprime mortgages, but it extended through consumer credit, car loans, etc, etc.



HarperVision said:


> Do you actually spend the time to read what I'm writing or are you just being an azz for the hell of it? It's super easy to do what I'm talking about. If it's above your knowledge level then I apologize for confusing you and will just agree, in your case you should just use moca......sheesh.


Yes, I know exactly what you are talking about. And it has nothing to do with cable, since DECA doesn't work with cable. Sure, you can make an isolated network and happen to have cable in the same building, but that has nothing to do with cable, per se.

It's an ugly kludge that might work for some, but anyone who doesn't think of it on their own probably shouldn't be using it anyway.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Bigg said:


> It's an ugly kludge that might work for some, but anyone who doesn't think of it on their own probably shouldn't be using it anyway.


All hail king bigg, arbiter of all things TiVo and money.

You exemplify all that is wrong in this particular forum. It is a damn shame, because there are plenty here who need and offer legitimate help.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> ........ Yes, I know exactly what you are talking about. And it has nothing to do with cable, since DECA doesn't work with cable. Sure, you can make an isolated network and happen to have cable in the same building, but that has nothing to do with cable, per se. It's an ugly kludge that might work for some, *but anyone who doesn't think of it on their own* probably shouldn't be using it anyway.


Ummmmm, read his post genius. HE is the one that brought up DECA and wondered if it would work in HIS scenario.



Vadi said:


> ...... *My option is to keep one base Roamio. Add a ~$100 hardrive. 4 tuners, 1.5 TB, SD mirror to bedroom 1 through composite. Deca (same as Moca?) already ran in their from the DirecTV system for future addition of the Mini.*........


He also seems to be budget conscious which is another reason I mentioned using his existing DECA system and not having to buy MoCA adapters.

Sometimes I think you just like to fight to be contradictory. If someone says "black", you automatically just say "white".


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

Bigg said:


> Newsflash. DirecTV uses digital. You either get the signal, or you don't. There is basically no inbetween.


I've heard that before, but my experience is that I can basically tell the difference.



Bigg said:


> It's just amazing to see financially irresponsible people buying **** they can't afford....


Again, it's very presumptuous to tell people what they can or can't afford. You've done it 3 times in this thread. We're talking Tivos here. Not cell phones. If someone wants to help subsidize your lower lifetime payment by renting our DVRs from Tivo as opposed to the cable companies, be glad.

Tivos need to be more accessible rather than cost prohibitive. It's financially responsible on Tivos part.



Bigg said:


> That's part of the problem with America and how we got into the mess in 2008. Everyone wanted more than they could actually afford. It centered around the housing market, with subprime mortgages, but it extended through consumer credit, car loans, etc, etc.


I'm pretty familiar with the systematic breakdown that occurred. I'm well aware of the political policies that precipitated it. I also have a firm grasp on CDS and other derivatives. But again, we're talking Tivos here.

You point me in the direction of the Econ thread, and I'll meet you there. If you didn't buy your house or your vehicles outright though, I'm going to point out your hypocrisy. If I'm a "sucker who can't do math", then I'm sure you have no interest payments anywhere, because that would be silly.

I just hope any lurkers/new comers aren't put off by your tactful approach. I'd hate to see anyone miss an opportunity because they stumble upon this through google and see your manner. Maybe try a more "laissez faire" approach sometime. Either way, your point has been made. Multiple times now.

@HarperVision

I have two of these DECA1MR01 and one of the CCks.

1 coax from LR to BR1. What would be the easiest way to link the two so they can share playlists?

We don't need any OD or internet services on the BD1 Tivo. We just want to be able to watch recorded shows between the two.

If I were to stream, instead of transfer, could I set all 8 tuners to record from one location? Or would I still have to divide them up between the two locations?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Ummmmm, read his post genius. HE is the one that brought up DECA and wondered if it would work in HIS scenario.


If he knew what he was talking about, then he would have already answered his own question.



> Sometimes I think you just like to fight to be contradictory. If someone says "black", you automatically just say "white".


No, you picked the DECA fight by twisting words. The simplest, and most accurate way to say it is, "DECA is not compatible with cable". That is a factually true statement. The fact that you can have a physical separate DECA network in the same building as cable is installed has absolutely nothing to do with anything, and is as irrelevant as saying you can have cable and an Ethernet network, or cable and Wifi. No f'ing duh.



Vadi said:


> I've heard that before, but my experience is that I can basically tell the difference.


That's impossible. The signal either works or it doesn't. If it's weak, it will go out when it rains/thunders. If it's properly installed it won't.



> Again, it's very presumptuous to tell people what they can or can't afford. You've done it 3 times in this thread. We're talking Tivos here. Not cell phones. If someone wants to help subsidize your lower lifetime payment by renting our DVRs from Tivo as opposed to the cable companies, be glad.
> 
> Tivos need to be more accessible rather than cost prohibitive. It's financially responsible on Tivos part.


Yes, it is in the best financial interest of TiVo to attract customers who can't actually afford their product, and end up charging them more than those who can. I get that. However, that is not subsidizing Lifetime. I paid full Lifetime on all 4 of my current TiVo boxes, and it wasn't cheap on any of them. I paid $950 in Lifetime fees on my 4 boxes, so I'm paying plenty for the service. I'm not complaining, I love my TiVos, I'm just saying, they aren't exactly cheap.



> I'm pretty familiar with the systematic breakdown that occurred. I'm well aware of the political policies that precipitated it. I also have a firm grasp on CDS and other derivatives. But again, we're talking Tivos here.


It all ties back to people buying stuff that they can't afford, whether it's a cell phone, a TiVo, a car, or a house.



> You point me in the direction of the Econ thread, and I'll meet you there. If you didn't buy your house or your vehicles outright though, I'm going to point out your hypocrisy. If I'm a "sucker who can't do math", then I'm sure you have no interest payments anywhere, because that would be silly.


I, nor anyone in my immediate family has had a car loan since years before I was born. They are a terrible idea, unless you have no other option, but even then, they shouldn't exceed $10-$12k in the most extreme situations. The concept of a $30k car loan is utterly ridiculous. If you can't afford the $30k or $40k car, you shouldn't be buying it. Of course the flip side of that is that if no one ever took out a car loan for more than $10k, the prices on used cars would go up, and the market would tighten up. The good thing though, is that people might stop, for the most part, buying ridiculously oversized vehicles like SUVs and trucks.

Home mortgages are a different story from toxic consumer debt entirely. Mortgages and student loans are the only two types of good debt, at least in theory. Sure, there are examples of both gone horribly wrong, but in theory, and in practice when implemented correctly and cautiously, both are investments, not consumption.

I plan on buying a house and getting an 20% down mortgage (any less than 20% is really stupid). At the moment, I don't own a house, so I have no debt, and no interest payments.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Isn't paying rent stupid? I mean you are just throwing money away. Jeeze, you're so dumb.

</sarcasm>


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> .......No, you picked the DECA fight by twisting words. The simplest, and most accurate way to say it is, "DECA is not compatible with cable". That is a factually true statement. The fact that you can have a physical separate DECA network in the same building as cable is installed has absolutely nothing to do with anything, and is as irrelevant as saying you can have cable and an Ethernet network, or cable and Wifi. No f'ing duh. .......


No, I twisted NO words because I basically said exactly what you just did. That you ("your specs") were correct, but DECA can still work if the systems are separated:



HarperVision said:


> Are we going to start this again? *While the specs you mention are true, It CAN work. You just need to separate the two systems and send raw cable straight to the Roamio and your modem, then split the coax system and send the DECA signals on the coax jacks throughout your home.* You just may need some DECA power supplies, depending on which you have, since you won't have any DirecTV receivers there to power them. See my answer to Bigg above. Many people have done this, including myself and I have never had one issue. (knock on wood!)


I really don't know what you're trying to get at other than to be completely bullheaded. What does it matter WHAT he uses as long as it works and if it can save him money (your other stubborn argument here BTW), then what is the issue??? He has DECA in his home already, he's buying TiVo and going cable, he wants access and use of a mini in another room, what I said works, NOTHING untrue or word twisting about it, so move along troll.



Bigg said:


> .......I plan on buying a house and getting an 20% down mortgage (any less than 20% is really stupid). At the moment, I don't own a house, so I have no debt, and no interest payments.


Most likely because you're still living in mommy and daddy's basement and have no concept of the real world like us adults.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

h2oskierc said:


> Isn't paying rent stupid? I mean you are just throwing money away. Jeeze, you're so dumb.


When did I say I rented? I actually do, but it's a semi-temporary thing, and I have 3 roommates, so the cost isn't that much. I plan on buying when my career situation allows. I have been saving up for the down payment for a couple of years.



HarperVision said:


> No, I twisted NO words because I basically said exactly what you just did. That you ("your specs") were correct, but DECA can still work if the systems are separated:


You twisted words in exactly the same way you have in previous threads.



> I really don't know what you're trying to get at other than to be completely bullheaded. What does it matter WHAT he uses as long as it works and if it can save him money (your other stubborn argument here BTW), then what is the issue??? He has DECA in his home already, he's buying TiVo and going cable, he wants access and use of a mini in another room, what I said works, NOTHING untrue or word twisting about it, so move along troll.


I'm being "bullheaded"? You're the one who is twisting words and advocating a kludge of a "solution" that would work for only a tiny niche that has enough coax to have two separate systems running. Most people don't.



> Most likely because you're still living in mommy and daddy's basement and have no concept of the real world like us adults.


Actually I rent. I have a darn good sense of the real world. I am just financially literate, and I understand the consumer and car debt is a terrible idea, and that if I don't have money for something, I can't have it until I do.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> ...... I'm being "bullheaded"? You're the one who is twisting words and advocating a kludge of a "solution" that would work for only a tiny niche that has *enough coax to have two separate systems running. *Most people don't. .......


See, this keeps proving you're not reading what I'm writing! I have said time and time again that you do NOT need 2 completely separate sets of coax. All you have to do is SPLIT the existing coax you already have running in your house! One system, split with cable TV signals going from their demarc to the Roamio and modem. Then, connect the DECA unit to the part that you split off (from a splitter most likely) that's going throughout your house, which in his situation is ALREADY THERE from DirecTV! This puts modulated deca ethernet on his home's coax where he can tap into for his mini and whatever other ethernet decide he so chooses.

Apparently you don't understand how the new DirecTV SWiM system works.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

(Jeez, guys, would you please stay on point as to the OP's original question, so that he actually gets help and is not subject to a war-of-words match and doesn't have to trudge through it--please?)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Vadi said:


> ........... @HarperVision I have two of these DECA1MR01 and one of the CCks. 1 coax from LR to BR1. What would be the easiest way to link the two so they can share playlists? We don't need any OD or internet services on the BD1 Tivo. We just want to be able to watch recorded shows between the two. If I were to stream, instead of transfer, could I set all 8 tuners to record from one location? Or would I still have to divide them up between the two locations?


Sorry, must've missed this somehow.

You just need to hook one at each end, one for Ethernet injection and one for the BD1 destination. You may need some power supplies for them because most receivers are what normally powers them, and you probably don't have those hooked up anymore.

For some reason they're real expensive now. When I got mine they were about $8 for the entire deca kit:

http://www.amazon.com/POWER-SUPPLY-...TF8&qid=1426876265&sr=8-2&keywords=Deca+power

I would just get a whole new Gen II kit similar to the CCK you linked instead at this point. Those are only about $13.50 or less. It's still much cheaper than buying new moca units but I would see what they're going for as well, because as much as I don't want to agree with Bigg, it is probably the best way to go if it's in your budget and you didn't happen to have deca in place already.

I just have a unified system using a plus and a mini, so it's all the same playlist, but I heard that if you go to "Devices" at the bottom of the My Shows list, then select the other TiVo, that you can then hit Guide on the remote and it will bring up that TiVo's Guide and at that point if you select a show to record, it will be on that remote TiVo and not the one you're sitting in front of. I could be wrong so you may want to check on that.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> (Jeez, guys, would you please stay on point as to the OP's original question, so that he actually gets help and is not subject to a war-of-words match and doesn't have to trudge through it--please?)


Hmmmmm, here I thought I've been doing that. Probably more so than you actually, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> Hmmmmm, here I thought I've been doing that. Probably more so than you actually, but thanks for the tip.


(Actually, not directing necessarily to you, and not the case. But fine, no need to pursue, as it adds nothing.  )


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> See, this keeps proving you're not reading what I'm writing! I have said time and time again that you do NOT need 2 completely separate sets of coax. All you have to do is SPLIT the existing coax you already have running in your house! One system, split with cable TV signals going from their demarc to the Roamio and modem. Then, connect the DECA unit to the part that you split off (from a splitter most likely) that's going throughout your house, which in his situation is ALREADY THERE from DirecTV! This puts modulated deca ethernet on his home's coax where he can tap into for his mini and whatever other ethernet decide he so chooses.
> 
> Apparently you don't understand how the new DirecTV SWiM system works.


I understand exactly how it works. There _cannot be any interconnection between the two systems_, because DECA will interfere with cable TV. You cannot split them, you have to completely disconnect the two different systems.



HarperVision said:


> Sorry, must've missed this somehow.
> 
> You just need to hook one at each end, one for Ethernet injection and one for the BD1 destination. You may need some power supplies for them because most receivers are what normally powers them, and you probably don't have those hooked up anymore.
> 
> ...


Does the OP happen to have two runs of coax running to the TiVo and modem location, as would be required for your kludgy hack-around of using DECA?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> I understand exactly how it works. There cannot be any interconnection between the two systems, because DECA will interfere with cable TV. You cannot split them, you have to completely disconnect the two different systems. Does the OP happen to have two runs of coax running to the TiVo and modem location, as would be required for your kludgy hack-around of using DECA?


You're lost somewhere in your own brain.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> You're lost somewhere in your own brain.


You posted the nonsense. I replied to it with the sense. You're the one lost.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> You posted the nonsense. I replied to it with the sense. You're the one lost.


Look Bigg (expletive!), I have this exact setup and came from DirecTV. It was super simple, not a damned "kludge" at all like you're trying to portray it.

If this is all too complicated for your confused brain to understand and grasp the simple concept of, then so be it and move along and let us intelligent folk setup our systems to work the easiest and simplest way given OUR particular circumstances and budgets.

God, please just GO AWAY!!!!!


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Look Bigg (expletive!), I have this exact setup and came from DirecTV. It was super simple, not a damned "kludge" at all like you're trying to portray it.
> 
> If this is all too complicated for your confused brain to understand and grasp the simple concept of, then so be it and move along and let us intelligent folk setup our systems to work the easiest and simplest way given OUR particular circumstances and budgets.
> 
> God, please just GO AWAY!!!!!


It's a complete kludge, because you have to have two totally separate coax systems.

It's obviously not too complicated for my brain to understand, as I have proven over and over in this thread, but understanding some complicated kludge in theory doesn't mean it makes any sense in practice.


----------



## Vadi (Mar 13, 2015)

I have both of them set up now. The LR Tivo is wired. The BR1 Tivo is using the Wifi.

They see each other, and I can stream or transfer between the two.

The issues I'm running into are:

BR1 Tivo sometimes reverts back to the older style (I'm assuming the Premiere) GUI at times.

The BR1 Tivo says that it can't access the LR Tivo intermittently.

They lose connection sometimes during streaming.

A few times I've went to transfer, and the checkmark pops up, then nothing happens until I hit the Tivo button. It still doesn't transfer, but it gets away from the screen.

One time so far, it told me my network isn't fast enough.

The signal strength to the BR1 Tivo shows 100%. I've also been streaming Netflix to that room with no problems. BR2 actually has a PS3 and a PC (both wireless) that also have had zero problems with the LAN.

Is it possible there is an issue with the wireless adapter in the box? Is there any way to check without running a wired connection?

Before I activated the CC yesterday in BR1 Tivo, it was streaming and transferring a few shows from the LR1 box easily. After the CC activation, I've had the issues listed above.

Hoping it's a known issue, or something simple I'm overlooking. With DTV, it combined both DVRs into one playlist, so both were quickly accessed and easily watched no matter which location they recorded to.

Also, is there a way to put the tuners into a "sleep" mode when they are not recording? We very rarely watch live, so I'd prefer if the tuners didn't have to work any more than they need to.

Thanks for the help guys!

+++++++++

_EDIT* I read everything in the weeks leading up to getting them. In my excitement, I forgot that Wifi is not recommended by Tivo (In my defense, Netflix streams fine).

I'm going to go ahead and run some ethernet cables. Might as well wire up everything at once. It was on my to do list anyway.

Glad we made the switch so far._


----------

